# Hide troll button



## NotABunny (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there any chance that you can add a button to the forum to hide users? The increase of the number of Nikon trolls, especially after the release of 5D3 and D800, makes it very difficult to have a nice read of photography.

I don't want to see any post of the trolls once I mark them as such. 

Some forums have this.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2012)

Its not a option in SMF. 

CR is planning to switch to vbulletin, it can be modified to show a ignore user button with custom buttons added into the post template by the administrator. vbulletin is very flexible that way.

Why not send a suggestion to CR guy.

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-80262.html


----------



## NotABunny (Apr 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Why not send a suggestion to CR guy.



I didn't want to send him an email because I'm sure he's busy. The explanation for this forum category says that it's also for suggestions, so I thought he either looks around or the moderators forward the interesting stuff.

It's good to know that he's planning a switch to a software that has this feature.


----------



## AmbientLight (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't you think that a DeTroll button would disect entire thread conversations? I am not sure I would want this, although I am also getting fed up with way the forum has become less focused on photography, while adding more focus on issues like product comparisons, tests and such with a focus on a certain testing site praising Nikon, where we already know their results are not balanced at all.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 21, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> Don't you think that a DeTroll button would disect entire thread conversations?



On other boards there are per-post ratings, and there is the option to collapse posts with bad ratings by default and then only expand them if you really must. I hope this is an option after the vb upgrade.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> Don't you think that a DeTroll button would disect entire thread conversations? I am not sure I would want this, although I am also getting fed up with way the forum has become less focused on photography, while adding more focus on issues like product comparisons, tests and such with a focus on a certain testing site praising Nikon, where we already know their results are not balanced at all.


 
If you choose to not see posts from another, its presumably because you feel his posts are adding no value to the conservation. Posts will only be ignored for the person ignoring them, and not for everyone. Those who do not use the ignore button would continue to see all posts.


----------



## solarpos (Apr 21, 2012)

I frequent on 4 boards. Everyone of them except this on uses an ignore or hide function. I have yet to read a valid argument against using them. vbulletin will be a welcome addition.


----------

